# sick of this!!



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hello , fibro sisters and brothers. I have felt so rotten lately I just have to vent!! do any of you have a problem sitting still or even standing still, such as in lines? I have recently developed a great annoyance any time I have to stand in line. I have to keep moving; I just can't be still. And I've been so tired lately I feel like I'm just exhausted! Sometimes I don't feel like I can even take one more step, literally! I'm in my 5th week of having this virus and I still have the rash, faintly, but it comes and goes. This is really confusing me. I don't know if I'm in a flare or if it's this virus or if it's both. Any body else having problems like this right now? I've read about restless legs, could my not being able to sit or stand still be that? Or am I going nuts???


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

No, geomv, I doubt that you are 'nuts,' and restless leg syndrome may be part of it. I hate standing in line too. For me, however, it's because I get abdominal pain if I stand in place to long. I do get leg pain too, but the abd. pain is worse for me. It sounds like that virus is running you down too. What kind of virus symptoms are you having besides the rash? Have you been getting enough sound sleep? I'm worse when I haven't gotten my deep sleep. I recently had either a GI virus or pathogen enter my system - 4 days bloating and churning, 1 day of diarrhea after just getting over abd. pain from a shopping trip. I feel quite dragged out now from it all. My energy level and tolerance for pain seems very low right now. Now my son brought home a cold. Whoopee!; here we go again! Hope you get rid of the virus soon, and feel back to your former self geo. I don't know about you, but I'm ready for summer to come!







[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-07-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2000)

I've been this way my entire life. Sitting still has always been the worse for me. I use to think it was because I was so skinny, but I have more padding now and I still fidget and start to hurt if I sit too long in one position.


----------

